# ذبح متنصر في تونس



## The Antiochian (9 يونيو 2012)

*المشهد مؤلم جداً ، ويمنع مشاهدته من قبل الأطفال وضعاف القلوب ومن لديهم أمراض .*
http://www.meforum.org/3256/tunisia-muslims-slaughter-christian-convert


----------



## PoNA ELLY (9 يونيو 2012)

يا بخته راح لأحضان المسيح​


----------



## KARMA777 (9 يونيو 2012)

*حبه فى قلوبنا اقوى من اى مشهد قتل


*​


----------



## marcelino (9 يونيو 2012)

المزيد من ضحايا الارهاب الاسلامى​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (10 يونيو 2012)

بجد الفديو صعب جدااا ما كنتش متخيله كده 

انا مش علي بعضي من ساعة ما شوفته

يارب لا نريدك ان تنتقم من هؤلاء الناس ولكن من الشر الساكن فيهم​


----------



## Tolerant (10 يونيو 2012)

*عجبًا لمن ينسخون ويلصقون والأعجب لمن يقرأون ثم يهللون دون تأكد :

http://www.christian-dogma.com/vb/showthread.php?t=243026

و هنــــــــــــــــــــــــا

و هنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا

ومن المعروف أن توفيق عكاشة هو على رأس الكذابين في مصر :

هنــــــــــــــــــــــــــا

و هنـــــــــــــــــــــــا

هنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا

الدكتور مرسي دكتوراه في الهندسة لا في الطب !


فعلينا أن نراعي المصداقية والمهنية في الطرح !*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يونيو 2012)

Tolerant قال:


> *عجبًا لمن ينسخون ويلصقون والأعجب لمن يقرأون ثم يهللون دون تأكد :*
> 
> *http://www.christian-dogma.com/vb/showthread.php?t=243026*
> 
> ...


*1 - حتى يصدر الحكم نصدقهم الإخوان المجرمون ، إخوان الشياطين الذين نعرفهم في سوريا في أشنع وأصفى صورهم دون رتوش .*
*2 - ألم تر الذبح على الطريقة الإسلامية والحديث عن إعلاء راية لا إله إلا الله ؟؟؟؟؟ يعني إخوان ولا غيرهم الإسلام هو الإسلام .*
*3 - هل الإسلام يتبرأ من هكذا أحكام ضد المتنصرين مثلاً ؟؟؟؟ أليست هذه أحكامه (التي لا تناسب كل زمان وكل مكان شئتم أم أبيتم) .*
*4 - هل تريد توثيقات عرضها برنامج صناعة الموت لأطفال في حركة طالبان بعمر 9 سنوات ينفذون عملية الذبح ؟؟*
*5 - هل يوجد مسيحي واحد يفعل هكذا فعل باسم يسوع المسيح ؟؟؟*
*عليك أن تتعجب الآن .*


----------



## MUSLIM_4_EVER (10 يونيو 2012)

> حتى يصدر الحكم نصدقهم الإخوان المجرمون


*عزيزي الاخوان تعرضوا للظلم في كل مكان.
فكيف تصفهم بالاجرام؟؟!!!
هم تذوقوا مرارة الظلم فكيف يقوموا بظلم غيرهم؟؟؟!!!
*


> *إخوان الشياطين الذين نعرفهم في سوريا في أشنع وأصفى صورهم دون رتوش *


*وهل هم من يقومون بالمذابح الشنيعة اللتي نراها في سوريا الان ام النظام الظالم؟؟؟!!!*


> *ألم تر الذبح على الطريقة الإسلامية والحديث عن إعلاء راية لا إله إلا الله ؟؟؟؟؟*


*عزيزي الفيديو كان فى العراق أيام الحرب الطائفيه 
 وكان لشيعه يقومون بذبح شخص سنــــى *.
*الشيعة اساءوا كثيرا الي الاسلام هداهم الله.
*


> *هل الإسلام يتبرأ من هكذا أحكام ضد المتنصرين مثلاً ؟؟؟؟*


*الاسلام لا يقبل الاستخفاف به.*


> *هل تريد توثيقات عرضها برنامج صناعة الموت لأطفال في حركة طالبان بعمر 9 سنوات ينفذون عملية الذبح ؟؟*


*وطالبان من صنع امريكا وبسببهم دخل الامريكان في افغانستان وبسببهم جنودهم حتى الان في افغانستان.*
*وكم اساءت هذه الحركة الى الاسلام.*


> *هل يوجد مسيحي واحد يفعل هكذا فعل باسم يسوع المسيح ؟؟؟*


*عزيزي.
ماذا عن الحروب الصليبية التي قتلت العديد من المسلمين سواء اطفال او شيوخ او نساء باسم الصليب وباسم يسوع المسيح؟؟؟
ماذا عن الحروب في العراق وافغانستان وغيرها من دول الاسلام؟؟؟!!!
ماذا عن الصرب الارثوذكس الذين قتلوا مسلمي البوسنة دون اي ذنب باسم يسوع المسيح؟؟؟!!
ماذا وماذاو ماذا؟؟؟!!!*


> *عليك أن تتعجب الآن .*


*بالفعل انا اتعجب الان!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## TELLER (10 يونيو 2012)

*يا اخ انطاكى *
*اكيد تعرف المثل القائل  اذا كنت كذوبا فكن ذكورا*
*هذا الفيديو تم عرضة من عدة مصادر*

*1- المنافق مقبل الايدى  والاحذية توفيق عكاشة*
*وقد ذكر ان هذا الشخص هو  عامل فى محل خمور وقد تم ذبحة*
*2- حملة احمد شفيق بمبونى  وقد ذكر ان هذا الشخص قال انه يحب ال البيت فتم ذبحة*

*3- حضرتك وقد ذكرت انه متنصر*

*ولانك متعجل على نشر الاوكذوبة فلم تلاحظ فى الفيديو  فى الثانية 1.40  كلام المتحدث بان هذا الشخص رافضى وان لهجته ليست تونسية ولكن عراقية وان الشخص شبه مخدر وان مكان هذا الفيديو هو العراق  حيث افعال البلاك وتر وال سى اى ايه*
*فعلا اذا كنت كذوبا  فكن ذكورا*
*استمروا فى كذبكم وتدليسكم وسنفضحكم باستمتاع*
*انتظر اعتذارك للمسيح اذا كنت تحترمه*


----------



## marcelino (10 يونيو 2012)

الغريب والعجيب انه بعد ما تشوف فيديو مقزز زى دة 

يطلعلك واحد وبكل بساطه كدة يدافع عن اللى فيه 

واحد اتذبح بغض النظر عن معتقده انشالله يكون بيعبد القمر ( مع انهم في الفيديو بيقولوا مرتد بس ما علينا )

العجب بقى مش فى الدبح بأسم الاسلام لان ده طبيعى يصدر من الاسلام شوفناه كتير .. العجب ان فى بشر تدافع عن عن الارهاب دة وتبرره .. سبحان الله ​


----------



## MUSLIM_4_EVER (10 يونيو 2012)

> قد ذكر ان هذا الشخص هو  عامل فى محل خمور وقد تم ذبحة


*وقيل ايضا انه احد العملاء الذين ثبت تعاونهم مع القوات الامريكية بالعراق.
لان بعض المقاومين العراقيين كانوا يقتلون العديد من عملاء الامريكان جزاء خيانتهم بهذه الطريقة.*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يونيو 2012)

> عزيزي الاخوان تعرضوا للظلم في كل مكان.
> فكيف تصفهم بالاجرام؟؟!!!
> هم تذوقوا مرارة الظلم فكيف يقوموا بظلم غيرهم؟؟؟!!!


*أرجوك لا تتحدث عنهم بهذا التمسكن لأنهم أصحاب أعهر مشروع ، وفي الثمانينيات في سوريا كانت لهم أوكار مسلحة في داخل الأبنية على امتداد الوطن ، واغتالوا خلال 4 سنوات أكثر من 5000 أكاديمي بين دكتور جامعي أو موسيقار أو عالم إلخ إلخ
هل تعرف معنى 5000 أكاديمي ؟؟؟ يعني ينهضون بلداً بكامله
اسأل السوريين عن تفجير الأزبكية وتفجيرات القطار ، وعن الاغتيالات على الموتورات .
لكنهم ليسوا موضوعي الإخوان المجرمين ، الآن موضوعي عن فيديو الذبح على الطريقة الإسلامية
وحركات شبيهة لهم هي وراء المجازر وأستطيع أن أثبت لك ذلك حتى الاقتناع الكامل ، ولكن في مواضيع أخرى وأقسام سياسية وليس هنا
يتبع ..
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2012)

انا ماقدرتيش اتفرج عليه كله
بس شوفت لحد ما السكيينه كانت علي رقبته خلاص
بجد احساس صعب جدا انك تنتظر الموت بالشكل دا
شئ مش قادره اوصفه حقيقي
بغض النظر عن سبب قتله وذبحه
دا لو فرخه بيخلص عليها علي طول مش بيعذبها كدا

قلب الانسان اصبح قاسي 

رحمتك يارب


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يونيو 2012)

> عزيزي الفيديو كان فى العراق أيام الحرب الطائفيه
> وكان لشيعه يقومون بذبح شخص سنــــى .
> الشيعة اساءوا كثيرا الي الاسلام هداهم الله.


*هههههه ويعني لما الشيعة يذبحون شخص سني يقولون عنه رافضي ؟؟
هداهم الله ههههههه*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يونيو 2012)

> الاسلام لا يقبل الاستخفاف به.


*الإسلام من أضعف العقائد والفلسفات حوارياً وصدقني البوذية أكثر قدرة على الإقناع منه ، ولذلك يستخدم الحكم بالذبح مثل هذا الفيديو تماماً على أي إنسان اختار أبسط حق من حقوقه وهو حرية العقيدة .*


----------



## TELLER (10 يونيو 2012)

*لكنهم ليسوا موضوعي الإخوان المجرمين ، الآن موضوعي عن فيديو الذبح على الطريقة الإسلامية*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*هههههههههههههه*

*ما كان اسمه ذبح متنصر   -- مبقاش متنصر دلوقتى*
*ههههههههه*
*اعتذر للمسيح بسرعة -- بسرعة*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يونيو 2012)

> هههههههههههههه
> 
> ما كان اسمه ذبح متنصر -- مبقاش متنصر دلوقتى
> ههههههههه
> اعتذر للمسيح بسرعة -- بسرعة


*لم أعقب على كلامك بعد
اقعد بأدبك كي لا أضطر لاضحاكك فعلياً*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يونيو 2012)

> وطالبان من صنع امريكا وبسببهم دخل الامريكان في افغانستان وبسببهم جنودهم حتى الان في افغانستان.
> وكم اساءت هذه الحركة الى الاسلام.


*لا أختلف معك في ذلك ، ولكن كل الإسلام السياسي صنع أمريكا ، لكن هذا ليس موضوعي .
سواء صنع أمريكا ولا صنع إسرائيكا ، هل طالبان تتبع كتباً أمريكية أم كتب السنة والقرآن وكتب العقيدة الإسلامية دون رتوش ؟؟
ألست نفسك اعترفت بكون ذبح المرتدين بهذه الطريقة من صميم إسلامك ؟؟
لا يوجد في العالم اليوم حركة مسيحية واحدة تذبح ، وأما الحروب الصليبية فأرجو أن تفتح لها موضوعاً خاصاً وسأكون في الخدمة ، وأما حروب أميركا فهي حروب سياسية يشارك جيشها المسلمين وكل الأديان ، ولا تمانع قتل المسيحيين في الدول التي تحتلها ، فهذه أمور سياسية .
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 يونيو 2012)

نفس المصير ينتظر كل المتنصرين فى مصر اذا فاز الاخوان الرب معنا ولن نخاف ابدا


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يونيو 2012)

> ولانك متعجل على نشر الاوكذوبة فلم تلاحظ فى الفيديو فى الثانية 1.40 كلام المتحدث بان هذا الشخص رافضى وان لهجته ليست تونسية ولكن عراقية وان الشخص شبه مخدر وان مكان هذا الفيديو هو العراق حيث افعال البلاك وتر وال سى اى ايه


*يا حبيبي سؤال واحد يحسم الموضوع :
هل ذبح المتنصر بهذه الطريقة من صميم الإسلام أم لا ؟؟؟؟؟
نعم يقول أنه رافضي ، فهل لك أن تخبرني معنى كلمة رافضي وسبب إطلاقها على الشيعة ؟؟ وهؤلاء التكفيريون يشملون الجميع بنفس عبارات التكفير ، ويعني إذا كان شيعي يعني الفيديو مقبول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لعنة الله على ما فعله الإسلام بضميرك
بعد ثانية فقط يقول اللهم عليك بالمرتد ، ألم تسمع هذه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يونيو 2012)

> استمروا فى كذبكم وتدليسكم وسنفضحكم باستمتاع


*أمثالك لا يستمتعون إلا بصفعات الأساتذة مولكا وباول ، حتى باتت لديك مازوشية حوارية لكثرة ما عودوك عليه من صفع .*


----------



## عبد النور2011 (10 يونيو 2012)

TELLER قال:


> *لكنهم ليسوا موضوعي الإخوان المجرمين ، الآن موضوعي عن فيديو الذبح على الطريقة الإسلامية*
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> ...


انا فبطى يعنى مسيحى يعنى مصرى بلادى مصر غزاها واحتلها بربر الصحراء وفرضوا الجزية على اجدادى بعد المذابح والجرائم الاسلامية مش فى مصر الان بل فى كل مكان تحت مسمى التوحيد ونشر كلمة الة الاسلام ورسولة نبى الجن والعفاريت 
نطرنا الى توحيدهم فوجدنا الشرك بالحجر والدوران والدوران حولية سبع مرات والالهة واحد اسمة اللة رمزة الهلال والنجمة ووصف نفسة بخير الماكرين ولا ظهر ولا احد حس بية والالة الثانى انسان اسمة محمد اشرف المرسلين جعل لنفسة وحى يختص بة سماة سنة والثالث قادم وهو يهودى اسمة عيسى ابنة ابنة عمران والمعروف انة سيشهد لمحمد والة محمد
المهم اكتمل ابناء الهلاك واهل بحيرة النار والكبريت ولكن انتظروا يا مسلمين
 الرب يسوع المسيح  الحق قادم وسيضع اعداءة تحت قدمية
افرضوا الجزية يا غزاة اقتلونا احرقوا كنائسنا اخطفوا ابنائنا اذبحونا 
نهايتكم قربت وستهلكون وتفنون الى الابد انتم والهتكم وكتابكم امين


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يونيو 2012)

*أرجو إعادة الموضوع إلى قسم الحوار الإسلامي لأنه ليس خبراً وإنما موضوعي ليرى القراء طريقة تنفيذ الشريعة الإسلامية على إنسان بسبب اختياره لأبسط حقوق الإنسان
هل هذا من الله ؟؟
هل هذا يناسب كل زمان ومكان ؟؟
أستحلفك القارئ بالله هل هذا يناسب الفطرة ؟؟*


----------



## يوليوس44 (10 يونيو 2012)

* عكاشة قال غير ذلك هو السبب علشان بقى مسيحيى*


----------



## treaz (10 يونيو 2012)

انهى شريعة تدى الحق لقتل انسان وذبحه وكاااانة ذبيحة انهى دين وانهى اله يدعو لقتل الانسان دة عمره ميكووون دين انااااااااااااااااا مش قادرة اوصف احسااسى لكره ومدى الشفقة عليهم يااااااااااااااااااااااارب يسوع ارحمنا ارحمنا بجد انا مش قادرة اصدق ان فى بشاعة واجرام كدة باسم الدين :crying:


----------



## just girl (10 يونيو 2012)

_لا يسعنى الا ان اورد لكم _

_قصيدة الاديب الراحل / طه حسين فى هجاء الاسلام بعدما تركه_

_كنت اعبد الشيطان - قصيدة لطه حسين_​
_




_​
_كنت أظـن أنك المــضـلُ وأنك تهـدي من تـشاء
الضـار المقيت المــذلُ عن صـلف وعن كبـرياء
جـبــــار البـــأس تـكنُّ للنـــاس مـكــراً ودهــاء
تقـطع أيـــادي السـارقين وترجم أجساد النساء
تـقيم بالســـيف عــدلاً فـعدلك في سفك الدمـاء
فيا خـالق القاتـلين قـل لي أين هو اله الضعفاء
لوكنت خــالـق الكل ما حــرمت بعضهم الــبقاء
وما عساك من القــتل تجني غير الهدم والفناء
فهل كنت أعبـد جـزاراً يسحق أكباد الأبـرياء ؟
أم كنـت أعبـد شيـطاناً أرسل إلينا بخاتم الأنبياء
حسبتُ الجنه للمجاهدين سيسكن فيها الأقوياء
تمـــرٌ وعـــنبٌ وتـــيـنٌ وأنهـار خمــرٍ للأتـقياء
خير مـلاذ لجـائـعين عاشـوا في قـلب الصحراء
وأسِرَّةٌ من ياقــوت ثمين وحور تصدح بالغنـاء
نحن عاشـقات المـؤمنين جـئنا ولـبـينا النـــداء
جزاكم الله بنا فأنـظروا كيف أحسن الله الجـزاء
هل جنـتك كــفاحٌ وصـياحٌ وأيـلاجٌ دون إنــثناء
تجدد الحـور الثيب بكراً وأنت من تقوم بالرْفاءِ
هل كـنت أعــبدُ قـواداً يلهـو في عقول الأغبياء
أم كنـت أعبـد شيـطاناً أرسل إلينا بخاتم الأنبياء

_​​


----------



## noraa (11 يونيو 2012)

على فكرة توفيق عكاشة كل يوم بيجب قذارة وعفانة الاخوان_ومدى كرههم للمسيحين  ولو عايزين تتاكدوا تبعو ا قناة الشيخ المبرجل اللى الناس كانت  شوية وتبوس على رجلية صانع المعجزات  ابو اسماعيل  وقناة الامة وقذارة ةقلة ادب المذيعين والكلام البذى اللى بيكتب على  لسان الاخوان وعلى راسهم  الشيخ مرسى


----------



## joeseph.jesus (11 يونيو 2012)

علي فكرة بيقولوا ان ده كان في العراق انا قريت كده من اخبار تونس


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 يونيو 2012)

*لازم لازم يكون عقابهم أبدى​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 يونيو 2012)

كان بيصلي ليسوع ..

أتألم ونال إكليل الشهادة ...والحياة الابدية فأحضان القديسن ويسوع رب المجد 

صلي لأجلنا يا حبيب المسيح
​


----------



## MUSLIM_4_EVER (13 يونيو 2012)

> واغتالوا خلال 4 سنوات أكثر من 5000 أكاديمي بين دكتور جامعي أو موسيقار أو عالم إلخ إلخ
> هل تعرف معنى 5000 أكاديمي ؟؟؟ يعني ينهضون بلداً بكامله
> اسأل السوريين عن تفجير الأزبكية وتفجيرات القطار ، وعن الاغتيالات على الموتورات .


*عزيزي.
رفضت الجماعة إتهامها بالإرهاب وأعلنت أنها تدين الإرهاب.
و ما حدث في الماضي كانت أعمال فردية أستنكرها الإخوان.*


> *يقولون عنه رافضي*


*هذا ما يتضح بالفيديو رافضي مرتد.*


> *الإسلام من أضعف العقائد والفلسفات حوارياً وصدقني البوذية أكثر قدرة على الإقناع منه*


ا*ذن فلماذا يوجد داخل منتدي الكنيسة منتدي للحوار الاسلامي ؟؟؟
اي ان اذا كان الاسلام من اضعف العقائد حواريا فلماذا تدعون المسلمين للحوار؟؟؟
اعتقد انه من الافضل ان تدعوا البوذيين للحوار بدلا من المسلمين.
*


> *ولذلك يستخدم الحكم بالذبح مثل هذا الفيديو تماماً على أي إنسان اختار أبسط حق من حقوقه وهو حرية العقيدة .*


*لان مثله مثل الخائن للامانة والعهد الذي قطعه.
بأن لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله.*


----------



## MUSLIM_4_EVER (13 يونيو 2012)

> هل طالبان تتبع كتباً أمريكية أم كتب السنة والقرآن وكتب العقيدة الإسلامية دون رتوش ؟؟


*تتبع بالطبع كتب السنة والقران.
لكنها قامت علي اسس بدائية عكس حركات اخري مثل الاخوان المسلمين والجهاد الاسلامي وحماس وغيرها.
هذه الحركات قامت علي اسس حضارية للاسلام.
وفي ذات الوقت تتبع كتب السنة والقران .
*


> *لا يوجد في العالم اليوم حركة مسيحية واحدة تذبح *


*عزيزي ماذا الان عن المشيليات المسيحية التي تقوم بذبح المسلمين بل وباحراقهم في نيجيريا.
حتي ظهرت حركة بوكو حرام الاسلامية تجاهد ضد من يقاتلونهم في دينهم.
في النهاية تقولون عنها ارهابية.
من يدافع عن دينه وعرضه ووطنه في نظركم ارهابي للاسف الشديد.*


> *ولا تمانع قتل المسيحيين في الدول التي تحتلها*


*اختلف معك المسيحيون هنا في مصر مقتنعون تمام الاقتناع بأن امريكا ستحميهم اذا جاءت هنا مصر.
صاحبي مسيحي قاللي لولا امريكا كنا ضعنا!!!*


----------



## MUSLIM_4_EVER (13 يونيو 2012)

> مولكا وباول


*هؤلاء اسلوب حوارهم لا يعتمد علي طلب المعرفة.
اسلوبهم يعتمد علي الجدل واستفزاز المسلم بسبه.
حتي يخرج المسلم عن شعوره.
فيتم ايقافه .*


----------



## MUSLIM_4_EVER (13 يونيو 2012)

> غزاها واحتلها


*بل فتحها العرب.*


> فرضوا الجزية على اجدادى


نظير حمايتهم.


> المذابح والجرائم


*اللتي كان يفعلها الرومان اخوانك في المسيحية ضد اجدادك.*


> المسيح  الحق قادم


*بالفعل لانه سيأمر بالاسلام.
وينشر العدل والقسط بعد الظلم والجور.*


> _الاديب الراحل / طه حسين فى هجاء الاسلام بعدما تركه_


*تركه ثم الحد.*


----------



## SALVATION (13 يونيو 2012)

يا ابتا اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون​


----------



## BITAR (13 يونيو 2012)

*شاهدنا الفيديو*
*مهما كان السبب*
*فقرأة القران بهذه الصورة ثم الذبح*
*دليل على ارهاب الاسلام*
*يغلق لتشتيت الموضوع*​


----------

